# 802.11 network not starting on boot



## PorpoisePower (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm running FreeBSD 8.2. This issue is present with the GENERIC Kernel, and customized ones as well.

Manually running
[cmd=]wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf[/cmd]
[cmd=]dhclient wlan0[/cmd]
works, but at boot, or if I run
[cmd=]/etc/rd.d/netif start[/cmd]
I get the following error

```
]: not found
```

Here is my rc.conf (I'm also getting an error about localhost not being set, I don't know if it's related)

```
localhost="Zim"

# Wifi options
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

And here is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
	ssid="MYSSID"
	psk= 4A55307D
}
```

Since manually running wpa_supplicant works, I think the error is in rc.conf, but it looks standard so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2011)

Please show your entire /etc/rc.conf.  To avoid typos, cut and paste, don't retype.


----------



## PorpoisePower (Nov 26, 2011)

This is embarrassing, but some how a rogue ']' was at the top of the file.

After deleting it everything worked like a charm! 

I don't know how many times I stared at that file without seeing it. Probably because it was above the comments at the beginning of the file.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2011)

Also remove the localhost= part, it's not doing anything.  You still might have a problem with DNS or /etc/hosts, but that's better covered in a new thread.


----------

